
Man tests to see if Google is listening through microphone, result is surprising - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBnDWSvaQ1I
======
coolspot
That first click on the dog toy ad likely caused all other tabs to show
related and/or exactly this ad.

It doesn’t explain first ad though, but we know nothing about his setup - what
phones and other devices he has and what software is currently activated on
them.

------
kss238
I don't see this as conclusive at all. I tried it out on my macbook air in
chrome and did not get any ads for the item I talked about.

